# What is it called?



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I went to some haunts that had an air jet effect like blow guns. I don't even know what these would be called or how to start looking for how to's.

I don't want the air horn effect, just that freaky air burst...

Can someone help me out? I am a total NOOB when it comes to animatronics and pnuematics but have read up on the awesome posts...

I just have no idea what the actual device is called.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Mortissanguine said:


> I went to some haunts that had an air jet effect like blow guns. I don't even know what these would be called or how to start looking for how to's.
> 
> I don't want the air horn effect, just that freaky air burst...
> 
> ...


Was it loud or just a blast of air?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have heard them called an "Air Cannon"


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

prolly is an air blaster they just send out little blast of air, looks like an air cannon but can be more compact


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The rapid fire cannon is AWESOME!!!!!!! How did you get the rapid fire action ? Again, that is sweet!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

sparky said:


> The rapid fire cannon is AWESOME!!!!!!! How did you get the rapid fire action ? Again, that is sweet!!!!


didn't make it, but all it is, is the solenoid opening and closing rapidly


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*yup*

Yeah, just a blast of air...it was set up with a bunch of them in a line like blow darts in the Indiana Jones Lost Ark...

If that is it I will make sure I get the details on how to build it...


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay, so looking at it the design seems to be a typical air cannon without the sound enhancer attached to the front. Does that seem right? Or is there something more to it?


----------

